# Envious Touch Auto Customizing



## LayItLow

Thanks for supporting our sponsors! They help keep LayItLow.com running.



*Click here to go to Envious Touch*​


----------



## baggedout81

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 14 2011, 10:23 AM~19594748
> *<a href=\'http://www.angelfire.com/ca5/envioustouch/\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to Envious Touch</a>​*​[/b]


 :0


----------



## -JORGE-

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Maverick




----------



## zoolyfe

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## ars!n

Hell yeah! Congrats Nicky


----------



## ars!n

Some pics I right click saved that Envious has done :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n




----------



## ars!n




----------



## ars!n




----------



## ars!n




----------



## "ACE"

DAMN HOW MUCH....... :0


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 17 2011, 04:03 PM~19622553
> *Some pics I right click saved that Envious has done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: dam that blue wheel is nice


----------



## ars!n

Nicky I'll be taking my 10 percent now :rofl:


























(or a set of them crossed laced 72's  )


----------



## Envious Touch

> DAMN HOW MUCH....... :0
> [/b]


$1500


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 18 2011, 11:32 PM~19636416
> *:wow:  dam that blue wheel is  nice
> *


I can give you a killer deal on those... let me know


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 19 2011, 08:17 PM~19643659
> *Nicky I'll be taking my 10 percent now :rofl:
> (or a set of them crossed laced 72's  )
> *


I got you man :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

*PLEASE READ THIS!!!*

Many of you that have been on Lay It Low for a while know me not only by my screen/shop name Envious Touch but by my real name Nicky. For those of you that are new or don't know my full story, I been a member of Lay It Low since 2003. I started off on Lay It Low by selling china wire wheels, Aircraft Hydraulic parts, and our own line of Custom Built Hydraulic equipment made here in the U.S.A. Little by little I started making Wire Wheels here in the U.S.A. and adding different spoke counts and lace patterns like our 100-Spoke Double Cross, and 72-Spoke Straight Lace.

Lately business has been booming and I have been obsessed with coming out with new designs and better products, but that has taken from being able to properly help all my customers, so I have decided to expand... I am now adding a sales team to handle all our basic orders (i.e. 100-Spoke Straight Lace) and allow me to handle our custom orders. In the following days you will see the separation of my wheel topics into _*Envious Touch*_ and *Envious Sales Team*. Even though you may not be talking to me when ordering from our sales team you will still receive the same outstanding treatment that has kept up on top of this competitive market.

I want to thank each and every one of you for all your positive comments and support and I'm sure that these upcoming changes are only going to make your experience with us better!

Nicky, Owner
Envious Touch Auto Customizing
[email protected]
Ph: (562) 244-0554


----------



## Envious Sales Team

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2011, 10:35 PM~19646114
> *PLEASE READ THIS!!!
> 
> Many of you that have been on Lay It Low for a while know me not only by my screen/shop name Envious Touch but by my real name Nicky. For those of you that are new or don't know my full story, I been a member of Lay It Low since 2003. I started off on Lay It Low by selling china wire wheels, Aircraft Hydraulic parts,  and our own line of Custom Built Hydraulic equipment made here in the U.S.A. Little by little I started making Wire Wheels here in the U.S.A. and adding different spoke counts and lace patterns like our 100-Spoke Double Cross, and 72-Spoke Straight Lace.
> 
> Lately business has been booming and I have been obsessed with coming out with new designs and better products, but that has taken from being able to properly help all my customers, so I have decided to expand... I am now adding a sales team to handle all our basic orders (i.e. 100-Spoke Straight Lace) and allow me to handle our custom orders. In the following days you will see the separation of my wheel topics into Envious Touch and Envious Sales Team. Even though you may not be talking to me when ordering from our sales team you will still receive the same outstanding treatment that has kept up on top of this competitive market.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for all your positive comments and support and I'm sure that these upcoming changes are only going to make your experience with us better!
> 
> Nicky, Owner
> Envious Touch Auto Customizing
> [email protected]
> Ph: (562) 244-0554
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo408

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2011, 10:05 PM~19645797
> *I can give you a killer deal on those... let me know
> *


pmd u :0


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jan 19 2011, 11:35 PM~19646114
> *PLEASE READ THIS!!!
> 
> Many of you that have been on Lay It Low for a while know me not only by my screen/shop name Envious Touch but by my real name Nicky. For those of you that are new or don't know my full story, I been a member of Lay It Low since 2003. I started off on Lay It Low by selling china wire wheels, Aircraft Hydraulic parts,  and our own line of Custom Built Hydraulic equipment made here in the U.S.A. Little by little I started making Wire Wheels here in the U.S.A. and adding different spoke counts and lace patterns like our 100-Spoke Double Cross, and 72-Spoke Straight Lace.
> 
> Lately business has been booming and I have been obsessed with coming out with new designs and better products, but that has taken from being able to properly help all my customers, so I have decided to expand... I am now adding a sales team to handle all our basic orders (i.e. 100-Spoke Straight Lace) and allow me to handle our custom orders. In the following days you will see the separation of my wheel topics into Envious Touch and Envious Sales Team. Even though you may not be talking to me when ordering from our sales team you will still receive the same outstanding treatment that has kept up on top of this competitive market.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for all your positive comments and support and I'm sure that these upcoming changes are only going to make your experience with us better!
> 
> Nicky, Owner
> Envious Touch Auto Customizing
> [email protected]
> Ph: (562) 244-0554
> *


For those don't know :rofl: I remember seeing "The Anti-Fluid" for the first time in LRM back in the day, first time I ever saw a fast bag set up. Glad to hear business is taking off Nicky. You've earned it


----------



## flakes23

Top notch work here!!! Its hard to find true craftsmen these days, nickie is one of the few! :biggrin:


----------



## CMEDROP

handles out of country sales with out a problem ! great vendor on layitlow


----------



## kameleonlac

What is the price of those 100-Spoke Double Cross 14x7?


----------



## LIKE A PIMP




----------



## Maverick

where the tax time specials..


----------



## bigbelly

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 26 2011, 09:55 PM~19708728
> *where the tax time specials..
> *


x2


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Powder coating China wheels... Huh, Good Idea  
Are any of your wheels "USA" or is everything ching's


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 31 2011, 07:00 AM~19743975
> *Powder coating China wheels...  Huh, Good Idea
> Are any of your wheels "USA" or is everything ching's
> 
> *


*A lot of our wheels are U.S. Made, Built, and Assembled 
Thanks for Asking!* :biggrin: 



































































































































































*Again these are U.S. Wheels... Built, Plated, Powder Coated, and Assembles here in the U.S.A.*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 31 2011, 07:00 AM~19743975
> *Powder coating China wheels...  Huh, Good Idea
> Are any of your wheels "USA" or is everything ching's
> 
> *


*Some more of our 100% U.S.A. Wheels* :biggrin: 
*The Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross!!!* :0 :0 :0 

100% U.S. Made to order, and taking orders starting NOW!!! :h5: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 31 2011, 07:00 AM~19743975
> *Powder coating China wheels...  Huh, Good Idea
> Are any of your wheels "USA" or is everything ching's
> 
> *


*Our 100% U.S. Built 72-Spoke Straight Lace with Stainless Spokes and the Same Offset as Dayton*


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 31 2011, 07:00 AM~19743975
> *Powder coating China wheels...  Huh, Good Idea
> Are any of your wheels "USA" or is everything ching's
> 
> *


We got China's too if thats what floats your boat :dunno: :nicoderm: 

Hit me up when you ready to order... you know Envious Touch will take care of you! :thumbsup:


----------



## island_rider

thanks for showing my 72 spoke cross lace on the first pic. nickys agreat guy to do bussiness with all his rims are high quality usa made,as a matter of fact i just ordered another rim(that makes 6)for a spare. i wont go any where else to get my wheels.keep up the great work nicky :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> We got China's too if thats what floats your boat :dunno: :nicoderm:
> 
> Hit me up when you ready to order... you know Envious Touch will take care of you! :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> OK.... SO.. IT'S 2011 AN YOUR SHOWING PIC'S OF BARREL'S THAT ARE DATED 01-02'
> 
> WTF
> 
> I KNOW CHINA WHEELS WHEN I SEE THEM.. HOPE YOUR TREATING EVERYONE FAIR & BEING HONEST WHEN YOU TELL THEM THEY ARE BUYING A SO CALLED "USA" WHEEL


----------



## red chev

someones jealous!!! :0


----------



## Beanerking1

Nicky is a great business man. i ordered one of the first sets of 100 spoke cross laced 13's. they took a little longer to build but was always there to answer any questions about the process. will be getting more sets from him in the future as well. keep it up homie  :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 1 2011, 12:40 PM~19756741
> *someones jealous!!! :0
> *


AHAHAHA I think your right :0


----------



## Orencio

I checked out your website but it does not have all the wheels and prices listed. What is the price for a set of 14x7, 72 spoke interlaced wheel?


----------



## Maverick

> We got China's too if thats what floats your boat :dunno: :nicoderm:
> 
> Hit me up when you ready to order... you know Envious Touch will take care of you! :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> OK.... SO.. IT'S 2011 AN YOUR SHOWING PIC'S OF BARREL'S THAT ARE DATED 01-02'
> 
> WTF
> 
> I KNOW CHINA WHEELS WHEN I SEE THEM.. HOPE YOUR TREATING EVERYONE FAIR & BEING HONEST WHEN YOU TELL THEM THEY ARE BUYING A SO CALLED "USA" WHEEL
> 
> 
> 
> nickys craftmanship and quality is plain to see..but so is the quality of those 72's you got posted up in your topic. no doubt that shit is china.
Click to expand...


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 1 2011, 08:14 AM~19754953
> *[/quote
> 
> OK.... SO.. IT'S 2011 AN YOUR SHOWING PIC'S OF BARREL'S THAT ARE DATED 01-02'
> 
> WTF
> 
> I KNOW CHINA WHEELS WHEN I SEE THEM..  HOPE YOUR TREATING EVERYONE FAIR & BEING HONEST WHEN YOU TELL THEM THEY ARE BUYING A SO CALLED "USA" WHEEL
> *


Wow, I guess your attempts at flooding the Wheels and Tires forum with a thread for each individual item you sell isn't working out for you. Sorry to hear that homie  


I think all the feed back posted up speaks for it's self Nicky, keep doin what your doin


----------



## juangotti

good work. got my black spoke from homie.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 2 2011, 03:33 PM~19768538
> *nickys craftmanship and quality is plain to see..but so is the quality of those 72's you got posted up in your topic. no doubt that shit is china.
> *


YEA... 
ATLEAST I'M HONEST ABOUT WHAT I SELL :nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 2 2011, 06:16 PM~19770356
> *Wow, I guess your attempts at flooding the Wheels and Tires forum with a thread for each individual item you sell isn't working out for you. Sorry to hear that homie
> I think all the feed back posted up speaks for it's self Nicky, keep doin what your doin
> *


THANKS.. BUT NO THANKS FOR YOUR OPINION'S
BUT PLEASE DO KEEP YOUR COCKSUCKER SHUT
UNLESS ASKED OTHERWISE  

SINCERLY,
ROADSTAR ROBINSON :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 2 2011, 09:46 AM~19765965
> *AHAHAHA I think your right  :0
> *


THANKS.. BUT NO THANKS FOR YOUR OPINION'S
BUT PLEASE DO KEEP YOUR COCKSUCKER SHUT
UNLESS ASKED OTHERWISE  

SINCERLY,
ROADSTAR ROBINSON :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 31 2011, 07:00 AM~19743975
> *Powder coating China wheels...  Huh, Good Idea
> Are any of your wheels "USA" or is everything ching's
> 
> *


NIKKI.. NO OFFENCE G, SIMPLY IMPLYING YOU HAVE FOUND A NITCH
AND I THINK YOUR POWDER COATED CHINA's & US 72's LOOK 
GOOD GANGSTER   
KEEP IT UP


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 3 2011, 07:07 AM~19775769-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS.. BUT NO THANKS FOR YOUR OPINION'S
> BUT PLEASE DO KEEP YOUR COCKSUCKER SHUT
> UNLESS ASKED OTHERWISE
> 
> SINCERLY,
> ROADSTAR ROBINSON :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 3 2011, 07:13 AM~19775786
> *NIKKI.. NO OFFENCE G, SIMPLY IMPLYING YOU HAVE FOUND A NITCH
> AND I THINK YOUR POWDER COATED CHINA's & US 72's LOOK
> GOOD GANGSTER
> KEEP IT UP
> *


Listen **ROADSTAIN*ROBINSON*... You can try and change your words now but the plain and simple fact is if you come up here talking mess it will not be tolerated. I didn't even want to respond to your negative comments but now you have been disrespecting other Lay It Low members up here on my topic. Say what you want about me *but don't come up here disrespecting my customers!*

Your actions up here have proven what type of character you are and I'm sure people will no longer take you serious on this website.


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2011, 12:47 PM~19778032
> *Listen *ROADSTAIN*ROBINSON... You can try and change your words now but the plain and simple fact is if you come up here talking mess it will not be tolerated. I didn't even want to respond to your negative comments but now you have been disrespecting other Lay It Low members up here on my topic.  Say what you want about me but don't come up here disrespecting my customers!
> 
> Your actions up here have proven what type of character you are and I'm sure people will no longer take you serious on this website.
> *


x2 for nothing but the truth


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

Speak on it nicky, it was good to talk with you today on the phone about thos custom 72's
Lookin forward to doin business with you.
Your work and feedback speaks for itself
Ttt for taxtime :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2011, 12:47 PM~19778032
> *Listen *ROADSTAIN*ROBINSON... You can try and change your words now but the plain and simple fact is if you come up here talking mess it will not be tolerated. I didn't even want to respond to your negative comments but now you have been disrespecting other Lay It Low members up here on my topic.  Say what you want about me but don't come up here disrespecting my customers!
> 
> Your actions up here have proven what type of character you are and I'm sure people will no longer take you serious on this website.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: FOR CHING's


----------



## impalaluv

do u have a pic of some 72 straight lace with gold hub ,knock off and nipples..really interested in getting some !


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 3 2011, 11:00 PM~19783845
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :thumbsup: FOR CHING's
> *


damn haters are thick on layitlow?


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 4 2011, 12:02 PM~19787574
> *damn haters are thick on layitlow?
> *


And you know this lo. Whats up! 206 's in the house!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 4 2011, 12:38 PM~19787866
> *And you know this lo. Whats up! 206 's in the house!
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 4 2011, 04:49 PM~19789756
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Still hating??? I guess you've got plenty of time on your hands since no one is buying that trash your selling. Keep hating *ROADHEAD ROBINSON*


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 4 2011, 04:49 PM~19789756
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Stomper714

:drama:


----------



## FirstClass383

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 17 2011, 06:03 PM~19622553
> *Some pics I right click saved that Envious has done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 them blue one are SICK would look great on my 87 cutty


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 4 2011, 07:38 PM~19790984
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :thumbsup: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 6 2011, 09:59 AM~19800524
> *:thumbsup:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


this is fun, :biggrin:  :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 6 2011, 03:02 PM~19802656
> *this is fun,    :biggrin:    :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


He's just bored waiting for crooked spokes to become stylish so he can finally sell some rims :biggrin: And yes, 206 is up in this beesh!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 6 2011, 03:02 PM~19802656
> *this is fun,    :biggrin:    :twak:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 6 2011, 04:25 PM~19803089
> *He's just bored waiting for crooked spokes to become stylish so he can finally sell some rims :biggrin: And yes, 206 is up in this beesh!
> *


I"M MAKING $$$ All day... 
206 Bitch BOY :run: :run: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 4 2011, 05:59 PM~19790291
> *Still hating??? I guess you've got plenty of time on your hands since no one is buying that trash your selling. Keep hating *ROADHEAD ROBINSON*
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 6 2011, 05:17 PM~19803351
> *I"M MAKING $$$ All day...
> 206 Bitch BOY  :run:  :run:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

So your "gravy" is Lay it Low but you go on other peoples threads talking shit. And you your're talking shit about an entire city cause your but hurt about something I said, a person never even meet? WOW! This makes COMPLETE business sense... I can see how your a hundredaire!


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 6 2011, 08:32 PM~19804566
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> So your "gravy" is Lay it Low but you go on other peoples threads talking shit. And you your're talking shit about an entire city cause your but hurt about something I said, a person never even meet? WOW! This makes COMPLETE business sense... I can see how your a hundredaire!
> *


Like I said before, this shit is fun! & yup 206 is in dis biatch!!
Lets all stop ambushin nicky's thread, even roadster homeboy, everybody gettin money, eatin, or just ridin high......LETS	GET IT!!!!!!!!!
SOUTHEND RYDERZ!!!!!


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 3 2011, 02:47 PM~19778032
> *Listen *ROADSTAIN*ROBINSON... You can try and change your words now but the plain and simple fact is if you come up here talking mess it will not be tolerated. I didn't even want to respond to your negative comments but now you have been disrespecting other Lay It Low members up here on my topic.  Say what you want about me but don't come up here disrespecting my customers!
> 
> Your actions up here have proven what type of character you are and I'm sure people will no longer take you serious on this website.
> *


 :uh: I dont think anyone EVER took him seriously. Hes a small time small business guy in montana (big lowrider community there :uh: ) who found out how to buy the chinas right off the pallet off the boat and thinks hes a wheel dealer on here. I dont know much about nicky dude but he has WAY more hookups than you do and does IN HOUSE building of wheels where you just basically drop ship and do nothing for your $100 a set. Of the 2 who do you think will provide the best customer service? A guy buying and selling wheels from his apartment or an actual business that works full time selling TONS of wheels. Roadstar youre small time and you cant get on the level of real wheel sellers so you have to try to tear them down. But its just making you look worse. And envious touch better LOL. Nobody wants to buy wheels from a shit talker. Your tactics are that of a 5 year old fighting a group of men in their prime. Time to give up and start a new name and new attitude on this site because you are out of business, before you even got started :0 

Also a word of advice roadstar, NOBODY can make a living selling chinas, NOBODY, especially one that does no building or coloring.


----------



## impalaluv

> _Originally posted by impalaluv_@Feb 4 2011, 01:37 AM~19784914
> *do u have a pic of some 72 straight lace  with gold hub ,knock off and nipples..really interested in getting some !
> *


i dont know whats happening with all this talk , but can i get a qoute on these wheels or a pic something please !lmk


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 6 2011, 09:16 PM~19804917
> *Like I said before, this shit is fun! & yup 206 is in dis biatch!!
> Lets all stop ambushin nicky's thread, even roadster homeboy, everybody gettin money, eatin, or just ridin high......LETS	GET IT!!!!!!!!!
> SOUTHEND RYDERZ!!!!!
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 6 2011, 09:38 PM~19805146
> *:uh:  I dont think anyone EVER took him seriously.  Hes a small time small business guy in montana (big lowrider community there  :uh: ) who found out how to buy the chinas right off the pallet off the boat and thinks hes a wheel dealer on here.  I dont know much about nicky dude but he has WAY more hookups than you do and does IN HOUSE building of wheels where you just basically drop ship and do nothing for your $100 a set.  Of the 2 who do you think will provide the best customer service?  A guy buying and selling wheels from his apartment or an actual business that works full time selling TONS of wheels.  Roadstar youre small time and you cant get on the level of real wheel sellers so you have to try to tear them down.  But its just making you look worse.  And envious touch better LOL.  Nobody wants to buy wheels from a shit talker.  Your tactics are that of a 5 year old fighting a group of men in their prime.  Time to give up and start a new name and new attitude on this site because you are out of business, before you even got started  :0
> 
> Also a word of advice roadstar, NOBODY can make a living selling chinas, NOBODY, especially one that does no building or coloring.
> *


LOL... :cheesy: 
Thanks for all your friendly adv, BUT.. 
Jus because YOU YOURSELF live in an apartment & will pay your land lords bills for the rest of his & your life doesn"t mean we are all are stuck grabing are ankle's all around the world  
If you knew anything at all about whats realy goin on... China's sell they self Baller Boy, and atleast I'm honest about what I sell unlike other liar's on LIL saying USA this and USA that.. LOL 
You are right about Montana, Not many LowLows but there are no Gangsta's in my Hood sorry Homeslice, but don't kid yourself on where I'm from, my bizz, and how I Roll :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

OH... AN PLEASE PUSSY BOY DO YOURSELF A FAVOR & SAVE YOUR ADVICE FOR NIKKI SINCE YOUR ALL UP ON HIZ NUTTZ


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 6 2011, 08:32 PM~19804566
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> So your "gravy" is Lay it Low but you go on other peoples threads talking shit. And you your're talking shit about an entire city cause your but hurt about something I said, a person never even meet? WOW! This makes COMPLETE business sense... I can see how your a hundredaire!
> *


 

AH.. O... Someone needs to brush up on there reading & writing skills.. But what does a hundredaire know :uh: :uh:    
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 6 2011, 09:16 PM~19804917
> *Like I said before, this shit is fun! & yup 206 is in dis biatch!!
> Lets all stop ambushin nicky's thread, even roadster homeboy, everybody gettin money, eatin, or just ridin high......LETS	GET IT!!!!!!!!!
> SOUTHEND RYDERZ!!!!!
> *


Quote for truff  TTMFT for Nicky and Envious Touch :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 7 2011, 10:39 AM~19807916
> *AH.. O... Someone needs to brush up on there reading & writing skills.. But what does a hundredaire know :uh:  :uh:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what kinda wheels do you sell? please dont tell me that tabaccoo stained garbage your have as your avatar either 


that shit look like hard cheese


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 7 2011, 10:55 PM~19815166
> *what kinda wheels do you sell?  please dont tell me that tabaccoo stained garbage your have as your avatar either
> that shit look like hard cheese
> *


***** PLZ... 
GO EAT YOUR GOV CHEESE BLOCK & MIND YOUR OWN BIZZ


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 11:04 AM~19817638
> ****** PLZ...
> GO EAT YOUR GOV CHEESE BLOCK & MIND YOUR OWN BIZZ
> *


what do you think your a stud because you have a chinese wheel hook up?


go fuck a horse with your montana living ass


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 01:00 PM~19818961
> *what do you think your a stud because you have a chinese wheel hook up?
> go fuck a horse  with your montana living ass
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 06:43 PM~19820917
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


your not exactly smart are you?


6 months and you all over the feedback section for fucking people over


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 7 2011, 08:25 AM~19807775
> *LOL... :cheesy:
> Thanks for all your friendly adv, BUT..
> Jus because YOU YOURSELF live in an apartment & will pay your land lords bills for the rest of his & your life doesn"t mean we are all are stuck grabing are ankle's all around the world
> If you knew anything at all about whats realy goin on... China's sell they self Baller Boy, and atleast I'm honest about what I sell unlike other liar's on LIL saying USA this and USA that.. LOL
> You are right about Montana, Not many LowLows but there are no Gangsta's in my Hood sorry Homeslice, but don't kid yourself on where I'm from, my bizz, and how I Roll :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> OH... AN PLEASE PUSSY BOY DO YOURSELF A FAVOR & SAVE YOUR ADVICE FOR NIKKI SINCE YOUR ALL UP ON HIZ NUTTZ
> *


How much for a set of pearl white dish gold center 100 spoke double cross with engraved hubs and ko's and a set of those dope ass roadstar Robinson chips you got? :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS

:ninja:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 6 2011, 05:17 PM~19803351
> *I"M MAKING $$$ All day...
> 206 Bitch BOY  :run:  :run:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :uh: do us all a favor and forget about this website :uh: 

So your whole point of coming it this topic was to make an attempt to discredit a forum sponsor that many have done business with... to make yourself look better? :nicoderm: Has that worked for you yet jackass?


----------



## Mystro

As someone who works in the wheel industry for a living, your shit looks good homie


----------



## imgntnschgo

hey nicky...i got the double cross...they look sweet with them 
coopers mounted...once the weather gets better i'll post pics
mounted on car...rims are badass...keep up that chingon work.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 10 2011, 08:08 AM~19834955
> *hey nicky...i got the double cross...they look sweet with them
> coopers mounted...once the weather gets better i'll post pics
> mounted on car...rims are badass...keep up that chingon work....  :thumbsup:
> *


Oh hell yeah! Les see the beeshes :biggrin:


----------



## slo

ok


----------



## chongo1

ive bought two sets from nicky always did me right even sent me some free chips when i forgot to order them with the wheels, ill stick with envious


----------



## excalibur

ROADSTER ROBINSON NEEDS TO EAT A DICK, nut riding *****. selling bolt'on roadsters is not as cool as introducing 100 spoke cross lace patterns in 2 different forms. get a clue man.


----------



## jonmcpherson

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 13 2011, 05:55 AM~19856927
> *ROADSTER ROBINSON NEEDS TO EAT A DICK,  nut riding *****.  selling bolt'on  roadsters is not as cool as introducing 100 spoke cross lace patterns  in 2 different forms.  get a clue man.
> *



All the haters on here are just crazy. We all know that ROADSTER ROBINSON is a hater, but everyone else hating on him is no better than what he is doing. I am trying to work with Nicky myself, and I am sure that i will get a good product. I am definately looking foward to getting my new rims, weather it is from Nicky or someone else. All the wheel distributors have thier own opinions about what is good and not good, and that is fine, but there is no reason to trash anyone else and try to ruin thier business. Nicky doesn't appear to be taking any of this too seriously except for what is being said about his customers. He is doing the right thing and letting it go, as a real man would. I do understand the anger of dedicated customers, but there is no reason to continue the trashing. Good luck to all the lowriders out there in finding what they want, and doing what they have to do to get by. We should be concentrating more on keeping the lowrider spirit alive than trying to trash everyone else. May not be worth much, but its just my opinion


----------



## slangin cardboard

how much 4 all orange power 13x7 72 straight lace with all acc.? plz pm.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 15 2011, 10:52 PM~19881425
> *how much 4 all orange power 13x7 72 straight lace with all acc.? plz pm.
> *


Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by jonmcpherson_@Feb 15 2011, 05:52 PM~19878420
> *All the haters on here are just crazy. We all know that ROADSTER ROBINSON is a hater, but everyone else hating on him is no better than what he is doing. I am trying to work with Nicky myself, and I am sure that i will get a good product. I am definately looking foward to getting my new rims, weather it is from Nicky or someone else. All the wheel distributors have thier own opinions about what is good and not good, and that is fine, but there is no reason to trash anyone else and try to ruin thier business. Nicky doesn't appear to be taking any of this too seriously except for what is being said about his customers. He is doing the right thing and letting it go, as a real man would. I do understand the anger of dedicated customers, but there is no reason to continue the trashing. Good luck to all the lowriders out there in finding what they want, and doing what they have to do to get by. We should be concentrating more on keeping the lowrider spirit alive than trying to trash everyone else. May not be worth much, but its just my opinion
> *


Agreed :thumbsup: Fuck the drama, Nicky makes some of the best rims around, and all the negativety (on HIS thread  ) is taking away from that. Looking forward to seeing what else he comes up with. Aye Nicky, we need MORE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## 80GRAND

YOU KNOW I WAS TALKING TO ROADSTAR ROBINSON ABOUT A SET 72 SPOKE XLACE WITH TIRES HE GAVE ME A GOOD PRICE OF $900.00 SHIPPED BUT AFTER READING THIS TOPIC AND HOW HE DISREPECTED ENVIOUS TOUCH AND THERE CUSTOMER'S.......NO CAN DO HOMIE I AM NOW TALKING WITH THE SALES STAF HERE AND WILL BE MAKING MY ORDER IN A FEW DAY'S


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 16 2011, 08:40 PM~19888544
> *YOU KNOW I WAS TALKING TO ROADSTAR ROBINSON ABOUT A SET 72 SPOKE XLACE WITH TIRES HE GAVE ME A GOOD PRICE OF $900.00 SHIPPED BUT AFTER READING THIS TOPIC AND HOW HE DISREPECTED ENVIOUS TOUCH AND THERE CUSTOMER'S.......NO CAN DO HOMIE I AM NOW TALKING WITH THE SALES STAF HERE AND WILL BE MAKING MY ORDER IN A FEW DAY'S
> *


Yeah them 72 x laced look sick as FUCK! After my shit gets painted I'm bout to step my game up with a set


----------



## puertorican65

HOW MUCH FOR SOME LIKE THIS WITH THE OUTER LIP RED (COLOR MATCHED TO THE RED ON MY CAR) WITH CHROME&RED CHIPS WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFFS I DONT NEED ADAPTERS THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 15 2011, 10:55 PM~19881466
> *Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968
> *


2nd fl here I come. :biggrin:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Feb 17 2011, 02:43 PM~19894082
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME LIKE THIS WITH THE OUTER LIP RED (COLOR MATCHED TO THE RED ON MY CAR) WITH CHROME&RED CHIPS WITH ZENITH STYLE KNOCKOFFS I DONT NEED ADAPTERS THANKS IN ADVANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968


----------



## phillip_ndrsn

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Feb 18 2011, 12:07 AM~19899621
> *Second Floor Please... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968
> *


i sent you an email like you asked last sat the 12th..on the three sets of rims, then i hit you up a few times during the week. i know you are busy, but you wanna shoot me that quote?


----------



## MI66IMPALA

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn_@Feb 22 2011, 12:34 AM~19930457
> *i sent you an email like you asked last sat the 12th..on the three sets of rims, then i hit you up a few times during the week. i know you are busy, but you wanna shoot me that quote?
> *


2X


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by phillip_ndrsn+Feb 22 2011, 12:34 AM~19930457-->
> 
> 
> 
> i sent you an email like you asked last sat the 12th..on the three sets of rims, then i hit you up a few times during the week. i know you are busy, but you wanna shoot me that quote?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MI66IMPALA_@Feb 22 2011, 02:46 PM~19934032
> *2X
> *


Just replied to both of you


----------



## Big Poppa

Aaaa Can I get a quote on a set of wheels 13"x7" 72 spokers, straight laced all gold center, chrome dish, with engraved hubs and knock offs. shipped to Northern New Mexico.87507.


----------



## 80GRAND

THANKS NIKKI THESE THING'S ARE BADASS I WILL POST UP PICS OF THEM ON THE RIDE ONCE IT'S DONE......*****THANKS AGAIN BRO******


----------



## 62-Rag

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Envious Sales Team_@Jan 19 2011, 10:37 PM~19646137
> *:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 14ROMEO

I sent you a PM with a pic and a VM, hit me back which ever way is easier with a quote and build time. thanks.


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I'm trying to order now also if I can get them to answer the phone or email me back I like the chips too they look great! When I order and get them I will post them!!!


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Mar 10 2011, 04:54 PM~20061656
> *I'm trying to order now also if I can get them to answer the phone or email me back I like the chips too they look great! When I order and get them I will post them!!!
> *


Sent you the updated prices... let me know  :thumbsup:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 11 2011, 01:09 AM~20065177
> *Sent you the updated prices... let me know   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the rely with the prices


----------



## lealbros

whats up in need wheels cal me 3617287787 fred


----------



## The_Golden_One

I'm looking for some 13x7 ALL GOLD with black spokes (gold dish, gold nipples, gold hub, gold KO, black spoke). Set a 4 shipped to 95838.

:cheesy:


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 13 2011, 08:42 PM~20084402
> *I'm looking for some 13x7 ALL GOLD with black spokes (gold dish, gold nipples, gold hub, gold KO, black spoke). Set a 4 shipped to 95838.
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578707


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by BBIGBALLING_@Mar 11 2011, 03:28 PM~20069111
> *Thanks for the rely with the prices
> *


I just order my 14x7 100 spoke with chips I will post them when they arrive!!!


----------



## vicdeisel

nothing but great things to say about nikki n his crew. thanks homie


----------



## 80GRAND

GOT MINE ON THE CAR FINALY CHECK IT OUT 72 XLACE ALL CHROME


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Mar 15 2011, 10:55 AM~20096725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing but great things to say about nikki n his crew. thanks homie
> *


cot damn.. I think I just skeeted. Those are some nice lookin rims. Can't even look at my 100 spoke straight laced now :tears:


----------



## rIdaho

You guys got 14" 5.20's?


----------



## Elwood

What's up bro I've been trying to get a hold of you to see what's up with my order can u please get back at me and let me know what's up this is eleazar the one that's waiting on the Spanish gold 13s


----------



## MISTER ED

HEY ENVIOUS PEOPLE..  WILL YA SELL JUST THE SPOKES....


----------



## BBIGBALLING

I got my tracking number today my wheels should be here Monday thanks Nicky :h5:


----------



## Barba

13 ...7 .....72 spoke . candy purple hub and nipple....stinless spoke...how much and whats the turn around...will pick up ....im local. thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 27 2011, 09:20 PM~20197357
> *13 ...7 .....72 spoke . candy purple hub and nipple....stinless spoke...how much and whats the turn around...will pick up ....im local. thanks
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=579968


----------



## Redeemed1

THESE ARE STATED TO BE BRANDY WINE, WHAT COLOR OF BASE DID YOU USE BECAUSE THEY ARE VERY DARK? I'M ASKING BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND WOULD LIKE TO PICK UP A SET BUT THE CANDY BRANDY WINE THAT IS ON MY CAR IS NOT THAT DARK! MY CAR IS PAINTED A CANDY BRANDY WINE WITH A GOLD BASE, CAN YOU DO THAT? AND HOW MUCH?


----------



## eriks66

how much 5x 13x7 100 spokes cross lace with color hubsand nipples blackcherry met and sipping 








73119 oklahoma city


----------



## topless65

how much for set like this?


----------



## eriks66

:dunno: ttt


----------



## mrm4155

whats up bro!

I like your work. How much for all chrome 100 spoke 13s with 2 prong knock offs and 155/80 buffed white wall tires (everything pretty much) shipped to 88330?

THANKS!!


----------



## Guero78

WAINTING ON MY RIMS BRO!!!


----------



## SW713

pm sent


----------



## js67imp

thats a black base under that brandywine


----------



## SHADOW55555630

> Some pics I right click saved that Envious has done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much for a set with buffet or shaved white wall tires shipped to 60107 , IL


----------



## 68rida

[/quote]

How much for 5 of this wheel same color with tires shipped to 74055 Owasso Ok Thanks


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

also just curious how much for a set of these aswell 13x7 with chromed 2 wing knockoffs

WONT BE NEEDING TIRES
el paso texas 79938 thank you

ps had another question on some 13x7 rims in another message black hub etc etc just letting you know


----------



## BIGJOE77C10

How much for 14x7s shipped to tucson az


----------



## Los 210




----------



## JASJR

Is there an actual shop?


----------



## bullet_lok

ars!n said:


> Some pics I right click saved that Envious has done :biggrin:


how much for some like this brandywine tho????


----------



## lealbros

hey do you have any dogears spinners


----------



## rIdaho

ENVIOUS TOUCH!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grinzter

Hey nikki! I know you been busy and it put my order back a week, but they were supposed to be here.this week. Still haven't received my order. 72 cross laced , blk hub / nipples. My names Brian.


----------



## 925rider

grinzter said:


> Hey nikki! I know you been busy and it put my order back a week, but they were supposed to be here.this week. Still haven't received my order. 72 cross laced , blk hub / nipples. My names Brian.


your just getting the run around like i did


----------



## 925rider

beware of this guy. lies and never ships. link below

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> beware of this guy. lies and never ships. link below
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


*You are officially my first complaint of all time*  


History and background for all LayItLow Members...

May 23, 2011
925rider PM'd me and ask if I would take a trade for some black Zenith Locking KO's I was selling. I told him sorry I wasnt interested in the trade and was only looking for cash deals.











May 23, 2011
I decided to help 925rider out in selling the super swept knock-offs he wanted to trade me for mine... talking about helping another LIL member out :uh:











May 26, 2011
I sold the black knock-offs that 925rider inquired about to 79cutty (remember first come first serve, plus he wanted to trade and I didn't)



June 2, 2011
925rider sent me money for his order through PayPal... knowing I could get another set from a good friend of mine I accepted the money and got started on getting 925rider a set :yes:


Week of June 6, 2011
I got the KO's for 925rider and just needed to get some Zenith rings. 


June 18, 2011 
My good friend JD hooked me up with a set of OG Zenith KO Rings and I boxed everything up and got it out on June 20th.



June 23, 2011
925rider left me a voicemail stating he wanted to reach me before filing a claim with PayPal... a couple minutes later he filed a claim, then 5 minutes later escalated the claim. 











June 23, 2011
I called 925rider about 30 minutes after and told him that I could not continue to ship the KO's out with this claim outstanding since the knock-offs are worth a lot of money and I didn't like the vibe I was getting from him, I asked FedEx to reverse the package and I picked it up at their valley location.




Today.... July 20, 2011
I still got them KO's if anyone is interested


----------



## 925rider

thats nice you sold me knock offs you didnt even have. the fed ex tracking number you gave was never valid.more lies. you created the the fed ex number after the claim was filed.


----------



## 925rider

here is the fed ex tracking number 375231615000173 that you CREATED on june 24th at 146 am that the package was never picked up. stop making it worse and just admit that you messed up. all i did was pay top dollar for some nice kos that i never got​


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> here is the fed ex tracking number 375231615000173 that you CREATED on june 24th at 146 am that the package was never picked up. stop making it worse and just admit that you messed up. all i did was pay top dollar for some nice kos that i never got​


No... if you paid, you would have your KO's just like all my other paying customers. You played the let me wait til he ships and pull my money game. I'm not going to get burned for top dollar KO's. And that is the stop date in FedEx to hold at site for me.

Bottom line you took back your money and I took back my KO's... I'm only out s/h


----------



## 925rider

Envious Touch said:


> No... if you paid, you would have your KO's just like all my other paying customers. You played the let me wait til he ships and pull my money game. I'm not going to get burned for top dollar KO's. And that is the stop date in FedEx to hold at site for me.
> 
> Bottom line you took back your money and I took back my KO's... I'm only out s/h


You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship. 


bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing. 


******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


----------



## rIdaho

...anyhow, good job on the wheels Nicky!:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> You were paid in FULL shortly after making sure they were still available from you, but what you didn tell me was you had NOTHING and you were going to try to round some up.You would never get burned by pay pal, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number and your good. Thats why pay pal exists to protect both partys and they gave you two more weeks to provid a valid tracking number. now your just mad cause i put it out here. I dont think your intention was to rip me off i just think you droped the ball. what about the pms you sent about how bad you are about shipping on time, its not about shipping it about not having anything to ship.
> 
> 
> bottom line- you were paid in FULL for a INSTOCK item that you didnt have. you put me on ice for three weeks why you tried to find them. now your just mad. you lied about shipping them to me several times. 45 days later i got a full refund because you shipped nothing.
> 
> 
> ******USE PAY PAL WHEN ORDERING< YOU JUST MIGHT GET THE RUN AROUND********


#1-You tried to scam me by taking back the money once I shipped the KO's
#2-I'm not mad because I escaped a scam and stopped shippment of the KO's
#3-I stopped shippment the second I felt like you were trying to scam me and there is no reason I would continue shipping if I felt you were trying to not pay for something.
#4-No one is paying attention to you up here :roflmao:
#5-If I have people placing orders for wheels costing thousands of dollars why am I going to scam someone for a set of knock-offs :dunno:
#6-Thank you for keeping my topics on top



and #7-No one is paying attention to you up here

:wave:


----------



## Envious Touch

rIdaho said:


> ...anyhow, good job on the wheels Nicky!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 338410


Thanks Homie the ride looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## rIdaho

Envious Touch said:


> Thanks Homie the ride looks great! :thumbsup:


...can't wait for you to catch up!...what you got that looks sporty w/ a stagger for my rag-top Benz?


----------



## 925rider

YA real big scam, all you had to do was provide a valid tracking number to KEEP the money you already had.

even if you shipped out on the 20th you LIED to me the week before and said you already shipped

Lets SEE the tracking number from the 20th thats shows in transit to my house. thats right there isnt one. You had 45 days to give it to pay pal and you never did so im sure its not going to show up here.


big scam right here


*******i was so upset about my scam not working i bought another set FROM ONE OF YOUR BOYS and lil member and everything went smoth and i have my knock offs******

this is you desperate attempt to save face on one bad transaction


lets see the valid tracking number that you ever shipped anything


----------



## FREAKY TALES

sup lil nicky!!


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

HEY WATS UP NIKKY THIS CANDE FROM VEGAS ,HEY I WOULD LIKE THIS SAME ENGRAVING ON MY WHEELS THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

*BLVD. JUNKIE HEY SUP NIKKY I WANT THIS DESING,THANKS*



ars!n said:


> [/QU HEY OTE]


----------



## ars!n

ars!n said:


> Some pics I right click saved that Envious has done :biggrin:


Hey Nicky I was thinking about getting the engraving done like these :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

ars!n said:


> Hey Nicky I was thinking about getting the engraving done like these :biggrin:



LUCKY BASTARD


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

ttt


----------



## ars!n

MISTER ED said:


> LUCKY BASTARD


:biggrin: I JUST got my Monte back from the body shop when I saw someone in OT mentioning it. Now I'm really going full speed to get it painted :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

ModernTimes_Ep said:


> HOW MACH FOR SOME LIKE THIS BUT72 SPOKE CROSS LACE THE HUB ENGERAVD 13X7 CAN U PM A PRICE THGANKS


----------



## ars!n

Mr.Chop Top said:


> ModernTimes_Ep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MACH FOR SOME LIKE THIS BUT72 SPOKE CROSS LACE THE HUB ENGERAVD 13X7 CAN U PM A PRICE THGANKS
> 
> 
> 
> Cot damn thems are hot!
Click to expand...


----------



## sic7impala

How much for 72 spoke x lace with D off set black dish and spokes everything else chrome ship to 95307


----------



## Envious Touch

rIdaho said:


> ...can't wait for you to catch up!...what you got that looks sporty w/ a stagger for my rag-top Benz?


What year/model benz... I got you


----------



## Envious Touch

FREAKY TALES said:


> sup lil nicky!!


FLAKER!!! You missed out on buying dinner yesterday


----------



## Envious Touch

Blvd. Junkie said:


> HEY WATS UP NIKKY THIS CANDE FROM VEGAS ,HEY I WOULD LIKE THIS SAME ENGRAVING ON MY WHEELS THANKS HOMIE!





Blvd. Junkie said:


> ars!n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU HEY OTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Got some pic's for you next week  :yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## Envious Touch

ars!n said:


> Hey Nicky I was thinking about getting the engraving done like these :biggrin:


Two tone chrome and gold here we come!!! :h5:


----------



## Envious Touch

Mr.Chop Top said:


> ModernTimes_Ep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MACH FOR SOME LIKE THIS BUT72 SPOKE CROSS LACE THE HUB ENGERAVD 13X7 CAN U PM A PRICE THGANKS
> 
> 
> 
> $1550/set triple gold 72-Cross with engraved hubs
Click to expand...


----------



## ars!n

Envious Touch said:


> Two tone chrome and gold here we come!!! :h5:


Can't wait!!! Gonna style on these folks in the 206 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

nicki .. PM me the cheapest wheels you make with dayton offeset.. got a homie lookin


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

*BLVD. JUNKIE*

ok homie thanks can,t wait!:thumbsup:


----------



## sjrider71

hey bro how much for show/display chrome engraved hubs. maybe even chrome and gold


----------



## jonmcpherson

hey nicky....any news on the chips and shipping for my rims.....pinstripper waiting on them and have the last of the shows for this year coming up....would like to have them on the car for that show....besides, i need my current rims for my sons car that is almost complete. Any status update would be appreciated....


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

*BLVD .JUNKIE*

SUP NIKKY DID U GO TO THE ENGRAVER HOW IS HE DOING ?DID HE STARTED ON THEM HUBS ?ANY NEWS ON THAT ?


----------



## lowlinc93

How much for some 13's chrome dbl cross lace, and about what kind of turn around would I be looking at.....ready to order....86426


----------



## lowsraiders

How much for some 13 100 spokes black and chrome shipped to 89431 Reno nv


----------



## lowsraiders

How much for some 13 100 spokes black and chrome shipped to 89431 Reno nv pm me.


----------



## ol urk

Trying to get the color code for the wheels I got from yall. check yalls pm. They where the pepsi blue ones.


----------



## Big Bruce

How much all chrome cross spoke shipped to 76367 with acc pm me price


----------



## milian70

PM me price for these a set of 4-13x7  price with accessories and with out plz thanks for your time....:thumbsup:


----------



## ciscokid

Do you restore plus upgrade all 72 spoke rims? if so send me a pm please.


----------



## Big John 69

How much are your wheel chips


----------



## El Gato Negro

milian70 said:


> PM me price for these a set of 4-13x7 price with accessories and with out plz thanks for your time....:thumbsup:


 X2 thanks


----------



## rIdaho

Envious Touch said:


> What year/model benz... I got you


 '95 E320 Sportline Convertible.(5X112mm)


----------



## BLVD BULLY

Price on 13 x 7 all black just chrome spokes n 2prong shiped to hou tx....


----------



## rIdaho

rIdaho said:


> '95 E320 Sportline Convertible.(5X112mm)


...if u got somethin', this order shouldnt take too much of your time Nicky. JUst let me know. I hope you catch up if you haven't.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

TTT


----------



## bigdoughnuts

You have any wammy tanks (chrome) for sell?


----------



## scrape'n-by

13x5.5 how much to 30755


----------



## fms kid

how much for a set of all chrome 13x7s with tires to 71459


----------



## joe joe

Is envious touch still around? I try to call but nobody ever answers. I drove out there using the map thats shown but I seen nothing. Does anybody know?


----------



## Junior LOC

joe joe said:


> Is envious touch still around? I try to call but nobody ever answers. I drove out there using the map thats shown but I seen nothing. Does anybody know?



I think so homie...Not sure anymore either


----------



## ars!n

He usually gets back to me when I text. :dunno:


----------



## Big Poppa

Nicky, left you a message and a text. Can you get back to me. Thanks


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

call nicky i want to see when my wheels be done??


----------



## Big Poppa

Nicky where are my wheels.it been 10 months and my half down of $1680.00 in the hole. At this point I want the money back.Or have you scammed me.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Big Poppa said:


> Nicky where are my wheels.it been 10 months and my half down of $1680.00 in the hole. At this point I want the money back.Or have you scammed me.


This shit keeps happening on here..this guy an jd seem to be business partners.. Word is og lace's up all there wheels...dont know if its true or not but they both fuckin up!!


----------



## Big Poppa

On January 1,2012 Nicky said if wanted he would just refund my money. He says he' had a problem with the hubs. Didn't say what. Let him know that I will take a refund on Jan. 3. Lets see what happens.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Big Poppa said:


> On January 1,2012 Nicky said if wanted he would just refund my money. He says he' had a problem with the hubs. Didn't say what. Let him know that I will take a refund on Jan. 3. Lets see what happens.


Good Luck!


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Should he really still be the sponser at this point???


----------



## Envious Touch

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> This shit keeps happening on here..this guy an jd seem to be business partners.. Word is og lace's up all there wheels...dont know if its true or not but they both fuckin up!!





*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Good Luck!


*IS ROADSTAIN ROBINSON IN THIS TOPIC AGAIN???* :wow:  :thumbsdown:


----------



## Envious Touch

Big Poppa said:


> Nicky, left you a message and a text. Can you get back to me. Thanks





Big Poppa said:


> Nicky where are my wheels.it been 10 months and my half down of $1680.00 in the hole. At this point I want the money back.Or have you scammed me.





Big Poppa said:


> On January 1,2012 Nicky said if wanted he would just refund my money. He says he' had a problem with the hubs. Didn't say what. Let him know that I will take a refund on Jan. 3. Lets see what happens.


Me and Big Poppa came to an agreement.. as he stated above I texted him offering a refund since he had been waiting so long. He knows that there were complications with his set of wheels and even mentioned to me today that he still may order a set from me in the future.

One of the big issues is the badmouthing from people like *925rider* and *RoadstarRobinson*... he even texted me a couple times stating that people up here were "talking popcorn".. badmouthing like this is what makes good deals fall through, especially since the two mentioned above have no current tranasctions with me or my business and one of the two never has... 


It is unfortunate that people that are not even part of the situation ruin it for others. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Wow your alive:run:


----------



## Envious Touch

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Wow your alive:run:


Yes and I been building a sh#t load of wheels... will be posting many pic's over the next few days...

I will even be giving away *FREE Zenith Chips* over the next two weeks


----------



## 925rider

Envious Touch said:


> Me and Big Poppa came to an agreement.. as he stated above I texted him offering a refund since he had been waiting so long. He knows that there were complications with his set of wheels and even mentioned to me today that he still may order a set from me in the future.
> 
> One of the big issues is the badmouthing from people like *925rider* and *RoadstarRobinson*... he even texted me a couple times stating that people up here were "talking popcorn".. badmouthing like this is what makes good deals fall through, especially since the two mentioned above have no current tranasctions with me or my business and one of the two never has...
> 
> 
> It is unfortunate that people that are not even part of the situation ruin it for others. :thumbsdown:



You did it to yourself..you called me a scamer,liar, theif all that....i took great offense to it. Ive had several guys from big clubs up
here tell me '' i was going to order but after what he did to you never''..ive been on here for 5 years buying and selling and meeting people 
and never had one problem except you... you tried to make me the bad guy and its cost you atleast 6 sets locally and who knows how many
on here..you made a sorry ass excuse to cover you bad feedback and it backfired on you...


Heres the big question...Do you still think Im the scam artist you made me out to be or did you fuck up????


----------



## Envious Touch

925rider said:


> You did it to yourself..you called me a scamer,liar, theif all that....i took great offense to it. Ive had several guys from big clubs up
> here tell me '' i was going to order but after what he did to you never''..ive been on here for 5 years buying and selling and meeting people
> and never had one problem except you... you tried to make me the bad guy and its cost you atleast 6 sets locally and who knows how many
> on here..you made a sorry ass excuse to cover you bad feedback and it backfired on you...
> 
> 
> Heres the big question...Do you still think Im the scam artist you made me out to be or did you fuck up????


To answer your question, yes I think you were trying to pull one over on me.. when I talked to you on the phone you tried to be all hard and had a "fuck-it" attitude when I was appologizing for shipping out your KO's late. Then the same day they were shipped you put a hold on the $$$$ from PayPal...

P.S. And how could I have lost business when I was turning down orders


----------



## Envious Touch

We also do Dayton and Zenith repair professionally... We have extra dayton spokes, nipples, hubs, and outers on hand in case your wheels are missing parts... we can also make U.S. hubs and outers if you don't care weather or not the parts are actual Dayton Brand.

*Here's a 88-Spoke Dayton that we repaired for FREAKY TALES...

*_OUCH!!!_
*








**









*_
For some reason the nipples werent lined up.. could have been re-trued before??
_*














New Envious Touch Outer 










Show quality mirror... I mean Envious Touch Mirror finish 










Re-assembled...










Sealed...










Nipples lined up...










Side-by-Side with the old outer...









And Ready to be returned to FREAKY TALES 







*


----------



## Catalyzed

Envious Touch said:


> To answer your question, yes I think you were trying to pull one over on me.. when I talked to you on the phone you tried to be all hard and had a "fuck-it" attitude when I was appologizing for shipping out your KO's late. Then the same day they were shipped you put a hold on the $$$$ from PayPal...
> 
> P.S. And how could I have lost business when I was turning down orders


*when the negative feedback topic started you posted screen shots that the dates didn't add up to your story. When questioned about the dates not adding to what you said you never went back to reply. Let me see if I can find the topic. I have a lot of locals who always ask who is the go to wheel company now so just curious. *


----------



## Catalyzed

*Found the topic. ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html


Envious: "June 23, 2011 I called 925rider about 30 minutes after and told him that I could not continue to ship the KO's out with this claim outstanding since the knock-offs are worth a lot of money and I didn't like the vibe I was getting from him, I asked FedEx to reverse the package and I picked it up at their valley location."

But the FedEx number given wasn't even initiated till the 24th a day after the claim...hmmmm? just would like to clear the confusion up homie *


----------



## Envious Touch

Catalyzed said:


> *when the negative feedback topic started you posted screen shots that the dates didn't add up to your story. When questioned about the dates not adding to what you said you never went back to reply. Let me see if I can find the topic. I have a lot of locals who always ask who is the go to wheel company now so just curious. *


Well bottom line there is not one person that I have taken money from and never got their stuff. I been selling on LayItLow since 2003 and been in business since 1993. Last year my orders outgrew production capabilities and I made that very clear to everyone on LayItLow by posting that I will not be taking anymore orders until I get out the ones we already have. That to me is an honest sign!

Unfortunately scams over the internet are very common in today's world and I understand someone being afraid to send money cross state to someone they don't know. I wouldn't want anyone to buy from me if they feel uncomfortable. I have sold thousands of wire wheels over the years hear on LayItLow, and from that I have only had less than 4 bad transactions. You also have to consider the source of the accuser; 925rider is a strong WWK supporter and has bashed JD (Zenith of California) and myself.. both of us being strong competitors of WWK.

I am a true rider and have been an active part of the Low Riding community for many years. I build wire wheels because I love the way they look and if you talk with anyone that knows me, they will tell you I am a straight up dude.


----------



## Catalyzed

Envious Touch said:


> Well bottom line there is not one person that I have taken money from and never got their stuff. I been selling on LayItLow since 2003 and been in business since 1993. Last year my orders outgrew production capabilities and I made that very clear to everyone on LayItLow by posting that I will not be taking anymore orders until I get out the ones we already have. That to me is an honest sign!
> 
> Unfortunately scams over the internet are very common in today's world and I understand someone being afraid to send money cross state to someone they don't know. I wouldn't want anyone to buy from me if they feel uncomfortable. I have sold thousands of wire wheels over the years hear on LayItLow, and from that I have only had less than 4 bad transactions. You also have to consider the source of the accuser; 925rider is a strong WWK supporter and has bashed JD (Zenith of California) and myself.. both of us being strong competitors of WWK.
> 
> I am a true rider and have been an active part of the Low Riding community for many years. I build wire wheels because I love the way they look and if you talk with anyone that knows me, they will tell you I am a straight up dude.


*But you are bashing the guy saying he a scammer when in fact from the looks you fucked up. I ship daily via fedex so not new to business or customers service so when I pulled up the tracking number I knew your words didn't add up and looked like you just wanted to cover your ass after the fact the filed the claim. Everyone at one point or other fucks up, but true character shows after a fault happens and how the fault is took cared of. Don't see no sign what so ever of him trying to rip you off going by your own words and screen shots. We all grown folks up in here bro so don't pull that bashing card as the bashing started after you bullshited with his money. Good luck with with your biz, sounds like I got my feedback I needed. *


----------



## 925rider

Catalyzed said:


> *Found the topic. ---> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/309392-beware-envious-touch.html
> 
> 
> Envious: "June 23, 2011 I called 925rider about 30 minutes after and told him that I could not continue to ship the KO's out with this claim outstanding since the knock-offs are worth a lot of money and I didn't like the vibe I was getting from him, I asked FedEx to reverse the package and I picked it up at their valley location."
> 
> But the FedEx number given wasn't even initiated till the 24th a day after the claim...hmmmm? just would like to clear the confusion up homie *


----------



## 925rider

Envious Touch said:


> Well bottom line there is not one person that I have taken money from and never got their stuff. I been selling on LayItLow since 2003 and been in business since 1993. Last year my orders outgrew production capabilities and I made that very clear to everyone on LayItLow by posting that I will not be taking anymore orders until I get out the ones we already have. That to me is an honest sign!
> 
> Unfortunately scams over the internet are very common in today's world and I understand someone being afraid to send money cross state to someone they don't know. I wouldn't want anyone to buy from me if they feel uncomfortable. I have sold thousands of wire wheels over the years hear on LayItLow, and from that I have only had less than 4 bad transactions. You also have to consider the source of the accuser; 925rider is a strong WWK supporter and has bashed JD (Zenith of California) and myself.. both of us being strong competitors of WWK.
> 
> I am a true rider and have been an active part of the Low Riding community for many years. I build wire wheels because I love the way they look and if you talk with anyone that knows me, they will tell you I am a straight up dude.




This is how people get treated when spending $500 on some knock offs...I sent you pms with no response..i sent pms tring to purchase more than what my original order was with no response.. i called several times no response..you lied about shiping dates several times..no one should have to be buging you to get answers..yes im a wwk suporter with several sets..so what...how is it that wwk can custom build a set of wheels in less time you can ship some knock offs...


If you want to wait months for your wheels,no pms returned,phone calls ignored,lied to about shipping dates,fight for your money back..then this is your guy


----------



## 925rider

Envious Touch said:


> To answer your question, yes I think you were trying to pull one over on me.. when I talked to you on the phone you tried to be all hard and had a "fuck-it" attitude when I was appologizing for shipping out your KO's late. Then the same day they were shipped you put a hold on the $$$$ from PayPal...
> 
> P.S. And how could I have lost business when I was turning down orders




thats a great buisness plan....only taking orders 6 month a a year instead of stepping up production and letting people go elsewhere

my fuck it attitude...yup...give me my stuff or give me my money...your not the bank,i didnt just give you my money to hold onto


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Envious Touch said:


> *IS ROADSTAIN ROBINSON IN THIS TOPIC AGAIN???* :wow:  :thumbsdown:


YEZIR........SIMPLY OBSERVING YOUR WONDERFUL BUSINESS TRANSACTION's:thumbsdown:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

OH...........AND FOR THE RECORD I DONT CARE TO POST IN THIS TOPIC HOWEVER I FEEL SORRY FOR THE CUSTOMER'S GETTING FUCKKED AROUND
SO FOR NIKKI & HIS MOD AND OFFTOPIC BUDDY'S DON'T GET IT TWISTED:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> YEZIR........SIMPLY OBSERVING YOUR WONDERFUL BUSINESS TRANSACTION's:thumbsdown:



2. Sidebuster http://www.layitlow.com/forums/#Someone who in gets in to other peoples conversations without being directly acknowledged or asked for an interjection of some sort.

 


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

D-Cheeze said:


> 2.
> Sidebuster
> Someone who in gets in to other peoples conversations without being directly acknowledged or asked for an interjection of some sort.
> 
>  


THIS FOOL "IS" WEAK MINDED.........
***** STILL CRYIN BOUT A POST I LEFT IN HIS TOPIC MONTH'S AGO.........
:wowAMN!!


----------



## imgntnschgo

Hey nicky,you just keep on doing a fine job on them rims...so far my 2 sets of crossed laced 72's with engraving and the double
crossed laced have held up to the elements here in chicago...i'm glad i paid the extras for that show chrome...
now i'm ready for a third set...i like the looks i just gotta have them...
my club member i and which have been repeated customers are satisfied with you service...your doing good for lowrider community
which i know there are many other customers would agree....


----------



## BigPit903

Nicky u dropped the ball on my wheels... :angry: 













































But still came through and made the date I needed them for :biggrin:


----------



## BigPit903




----------



## Envious Touch

BigPit903 said:


> Nicky u dropped the ball on my wheels... :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still came through and made the date I needed them for :biggrin:





BigPit903 said:


>


LOL... funny guy 

The wheels look sick on the Impala and the color match came out good... those were the first ones we did with the chrome ring on the hubs; you had a great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

imgntnschgo said:


> Hey nicky,you just keep on doing a fine job on them rims...so far my 2 sets of crossed laced 72's with engraving and the double
> crossed laced have held up to the elements here in chicago...i'm glad i paid the extras for that show chrome...
> now i'm ready for a third set...i like the looks i just gotta have them...
> my club member i and which have been repeated customers are satisfied with you service...your doing good for lowrider community
> which i know there are many other customers would agree....


Bernie, you guys are killin it out there in Chi-town! :biggrin:

P.S. it was good talking to you today


----------



## imgntnschgo

*ChICAGO*








sorry small pic best i can do...my caddy sittin on some envious touch wires....


----------



## imgntnschgo

imgntnschgo said:


> View attachment 417530
> 
> sorry small pic best i can do...my caddy sittin on some envious touch wires....


CLICK ON PIC TOO ENLARGE....


----------



## BigPit903

Envious Touch said:


> LOL... funny guy
> 
> The wheels look sick on the Impala and the color match came out good... those were the first ones we did with the chrome ring on the hubs; you had a great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BigPit903 said:


>


Dam.. Very niice trey..


----------



## PE_AB

Can you pm me what the price is for 13x7 reg 72 spoke all chrome wheels with hexagon knock offs...


----------



## Envious Touch

PE_AB said:


> Can you pm me what the price is for 13x7 reg 72 spoke all chrome wheels with hexagon knock offs...


Straight or cross lace?


----------



## rIdaho

rIdaho said:


> ...if u got somethin', this order shouldnt take too much of your time Nicky. JUst let me know. I hope you catch up if you haven't.


 ...is it order time yet? :biggrin:


----------



## BigPit903

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Dam.. Very niice trey..


Thank you sir... :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

Wut do ur 13x7 all chrome reversed run shippd to 79045


----------



## Envious Touch

rIdaho said:


> ...is it order time yet? :biggrin:


:yes:


----------



## Envious Touch

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> Wut do ur 13x7 all chrome reversed run shippd to 79045


72-Spoke Straight Lace or 72-Spoke True Cross Lace?


----------



## rIdaho

Envious Touch said:


> :yes:


...nice! TAX TIME!!!


----------



## El Gato Negro

How much for some 13x7 all chrome 72 straight lace shipped to 93701 lmk thanks..


----------



## caddydaddy87

How much for sum Reverse 13x7s ALL gold 100 straight lace w/the chevy bowtie knock
Off, run? Shipped to 33030


----------



## Envious Touch

rIdaho said:


> ...nice! TAX TIME!!!


Sorry no "Tax Time" sale this year but still great everyday Envious Touch prices :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

El Gato ***** said:


> How much for some 13x7 all chrome 72 straight lace shipped to 93701 lmk thanks..


13X7 Reverse Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace all Chrome with Stainless Spokes
$900/set shipped to 93701 without Accy's
$1100/set shipped to 93701 with Knock-Offs, Adapters, and Tool


----------



## Envious Touch

caddydaddy87 said:


> How much for sum Reverse 13x7s ALL gold 100 straight lace w/the chevy bowtie knock
> Off, run? Shipped to 33030


I dont sell 100-Spoke Straight Lace wheels anymore but I have coordinated with *D-Cheeze* and feel comfortable recommending all my customers to him.

_*So.. for all your 100-Spoke Straight Lace needs please call: (408)374-4452 and ask for Rich or D-Cheeze*_


*Here's a link to his wire wheel topic: *Thinking about selling wheel and tire packages on Layitlow


----------



## Envious Touch

Shipped out to Portland, OR today...


----------



## LCWARRIOR

HEY NICKY! HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 BLACK SPOKE STRAIGHT LACED 72'S SHIPPED TO 88001? PRICE WITH HARDWARE AND WITHOUT PLEASE?


----------



## gervais_85

Hey bro u still doin hydros? I remember seeing ur all black setup. that was so bad ass. Lmk


----------



## gervais_85

Hey bro u still doin hydros? I remember seeing ur all black setup. that was so bad ass. Lmk


----------



## Envious Touch

LCWARRIOR said:


> HEY NICKY! HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 13X7 BLACK SPOKE STRAIGHT LACED 72'S SHIPPED TO 88001? PRICE WITH HARDWARE AND WITHOUT PLEASE?


$1,070/set shipped without accy's
$1,198/set shipped with accy's


----------



## Envious Touch

gervais_85 said:


> Hey bro u still doin hydros? I remember seeing ur all black setup. that was so bad ass. Lmk


Yup, still doing custom hydro setups


----------



## joe joe

Envious Touch said:


> Yes and I been building a sh#t load of wheels... will be posting many pic's over the next few days...
> 
> I will even be giving away *FREE Zenith Chips* over the next two weeks


Sup Nicky, glad to see ur still open for business bro.


----------



## Envious Touch

joe joe said:


> Sup Nicky, glad to see ur still open for business bro.


:thumbsup:


----------



## green65

Whats up Nicky it was nice meeting u at pomona. Hit me up


----------



## Envious Touch

green65 said:


> Whats up Nicky it was nice meeting u at pomona. Hit me up


Nice meeting you too.. and looking foward to building those 72-Spoke Cross Lace for your 65


----------



## green65

Lets do this hit me up ASAP interior getting done at this time iam taking it out 4th of July i need rims. Le me know were u stand .......Send me a PM......


Envious Touch said:


> Nice meeting you too.. and looking foward to building those 72-Spoke Cross Lace for your 65


lee


----------



## Envious Touch

green65 said:


> Lets do this hit me up ASAP interior getting done at this time iam taking it out 4th of July i need rims. Le me know were u stand .......Send me a PM......lee


I'll get you the outers for your boy to paint and pattern out... get those painted and I'll build around those


----------



## B.dizzle

whats up homie i called the # you got posted on here no one answered left message no one returned my call...need a price on a set of all gold 100spoke 13/7 rev. with the 2wing knock offs + 1 14/6 the same way to fit in my 5th.. dont need tires or adapters rims only...shipped to 63114...need to no the deposit & turn around...thanks


----------



## LCWARRIOR

Envious Touch said:


> Shipped out to Portland, OR today...


HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE 13X7 72 BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 88001.


----------



## Envious Touch

Envious Touch said:


> As my business and customer base continues to grow, I am constantly thinking of how to make changes to meet those needs. In January of last year I added a sales team to handle all our basic orders (i.e. 100-Spoke Straight Lace, and Wire Wheel Accessories). I then continued the separation of my wheel topics into Envious Touch and Envious Sales Team.
> 
> Business continued to grow and I have had to stop taking orders on two occasions last year because we couldn't keep up with the volume of orders coming in. I have been throwing around ideas in my head to better service our customers and concentrate on what sells the most. I have decided to discontinue carrying 100-Spoke Straight Lace wheels and move all shop resouces our top selling products.
> 
> *Effective August 8, 2011 Envious Touch will only be offering the following three (3) wire wheel styles:
> *
> 
> *
> 1. *_*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Straight Lace
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2. *_*Envious Touch 72-Spoke Cross Lace
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 3. *_*Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this change will allow us to better use the resources we have to properly service all customers. I apologize in advance for those of you that were planning on purchasing 100-Spoke Straight Lace from us in the future but I have found a reputable reference to provide all of you with.
> 
> I have coordinated with *D-Cheeze* and feel comfortable in recommending him to all my customers.
> 
> _*So.. for all your 100-Spoke Straight Lace needs please call: (408)374-4452 and ask for Rich or D-Cheeze*_
> 
> 
> *Here's a link to his wire wheel topic: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...out-selling-wheel-tire-packages-layitlow.html
> 
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for all your positive comments and support and I hope that these changes make your wire wheel buying experience better!
> 
> Nicky, Owner
> Envious Touch Auto Customizing
> [email protected]
> Ph: (562) 244-0554





B.dizzle said:


> whats up homie i called the # you got posted on here no one answered left message no one returned my call...need a price on a set of all gold 100spoke 13/7 rev. with the 2wing knock offs + 1 14/6 the same way to fit in my 5th.. dont need tires or adapters rims only...shipped to 63114...need to no the deposit & turn around...thanks


Sorry but we no longer sell 100-Spoke Straight Lace Wire Wheels... Hit up D-Cheeze, here on LayItLow... I posted the link to his topic above


----------



## Envious Touch

LCWARRIOR said:


> HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF THESE 13X7 72 BLACK SPOKES SHIPPED TO 88001.


13x7 72-Spoke Straight Lace all Chrome with Black Spokes $925/set without accy's shipped to 88001
13x7 72-Spoke Straight Lace all Chrome with Black Spokes $1055/set with accy's shipped to 88001


----------



## B.dizzle

thanks


----------



## mikelowsix4

Hey bro can you build a set of 14x7 reverse X lace or straight lace 60 spokes? if so how much?


----------



## rIdaho

Hey Nicky, need a set of 175/70-14. How much shipped to 83814???


----------



## Envious Touch

mikelowsix4 said:


> Hey bro can you build a set of 14x7 reverse X lace or straight lace 60 spokes? if so how much?


:yes: $1450/set


----------



## Envious Touch

rIdaho said:


> Hey Nicky, need a set of 175/70-14. How much shipped to 83814???


175/70R14's are $260/set plus shipping but I only ship tires with wheels...


----------



## Envious Touch

We also do Dayton and Zenith repair professionally... We have extra dayton spokes, nipples, hubs, and outers on hand in case your wheels are missing parts... we can also make U.S. hubs and outers if you don't care weather or not the parts are actual Dayton Brand.

*Here's a 88-Spoke Dayton that we repaired for FREAKY TALES...

*_OUCH!!!_
*








**









*_
For some reason the nipples werent lined up.. could have been re-trued before??
_*














New Envious Touch Outer 










Show quality mirror... I mean Envious Touch Mirror finish 










Re-assembled...










Sealed...










Nipples lined up...










Side-by-Side with the old outer...









And Ready to be returned to FREAKY TALES 







*


----------



## "Bluesuasive68"

How much for a set of 13x7 100spoke cross lace with a engraved hub? I liked the set on the 3rd page 3pic down.


----------



## Envious Touch

"Bluesuasive68" said:


> How much for a set of 13x7 100spoke cross lace with a engraved hub? I liked the set on the 3rd page 3pic down.


Envious Touch 100-Spoke Double Cross All Chrome with Engraved Hubs $1285/set picked up or plus shipping..
Inclludes KO's, Adapters, Tool, and Chips


----------



## ars!n

Counting the days still better weather :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## "Bluesuasive68"

Is that with tires?


----------



## Envious Touch

"Bluesuasive68" said:


> Is that with tires?


Add $230 for 4-155/80R13 Herc's mounted and balanced on wheels


----------



## "Bluesuasive68"

Can you pm me your number?


----------



## Envious Touch

"Bluesuasive68" said:


> Can you pm me your number?


It's in my signiture below (look down) :biggrin:

(562)244-0554


----------



## DJ Englewood

how much 4 18s reversed wit red spokes to 60478


----------



## "Bluesuasive68"

Your rims are the best I've seen out there homies, sence you dezine ur own rims do you have any ideas for my ride look up my posting for pics in vehicles under bluesausive68 thanks homie.


----------



## jes

How much for 4-155/R8013 Herc's mounted & balanced on my wheel's ??


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

jes said:


> How much for 4-155/R8013 Herc's mounted & balanced on my wheel's ??


Send me a price on that deal also!


----------



## Envious Touch

DJ Englewood said:


> how much 4 18s reversed wit red spokes to 60478


72 or 60-Spoke?


----------



## Envious Touch

"Bluesuasive68" said:


> Your rims are the best I've seen out there homies, sence you dezine ur own rims do you have any ideas for my ride look up my posting for pics in vehicles under bluesausive68 thanks homie.


Thanks homie, will do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

jes said:


> How much for 4-155/R8013 Herc's mounted & balanced on my wheel's ??


$296.33 otd...


----------



## Envious Touch

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> Send me a price on that deal also!


$296.33 otd...


----------



## jes

That's a good deal. I will call you next week, so i can buy them. thanks


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

whats da price on them 60 spoke 13x7's ?


----------



## slammer

Need a price on 4 off 13x7 reverse 88 spoke Datyons with adaptors and knocks and hammer
Plus price on tyres also to suit
For a 62 Impala


----------



## sureñosbluez

how much for a set of knockoffs like this one but raw without chrome


----------



## Big Hollywood

Nicky, set of 13" hercules tires to 98116 price?


----------



## Curtis Fisher

How much for 15x6 or 15x7 standard size only need 2 plus shipping 55432
also how much for some 17 inch spokes and nipples too only


----------



## Envious Touch

jes said:


> That's a good deal. I will call you next week, so i can buy them. thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## Envious Touch

MAKIN MONEY said:


> whats da price on them 60 spoke 13x7's ?


Striaght or Cross? I can only do 60 Cross right now..


----------



## Envious Touch

slammer said:


> Need a price on 4 off 13x7 reverse 88 spoke Datyons with adaptors and knocks and hammer
> Plus price on tyres also to suit
> For a 62 Impala


I don't sell Daytons... sorry


----------



## Envious Touch

sureñosbluez said:


> how much for a set of knockoffs like this one but raw without chrome


$100/set


----------



## Envious Touch

Big Hollywood said:


> Nicky, set of 13" hercules tires to 98116 price?


I don't ship tires by themselves... only with wheel/tire packages.. but 155/80R13 Herc's are $45/ea


----------



## Envious Touch

Curtis Fisher said:


> How much for 15x6 or 15x7 standard size only need 2 plus shipping 55432
> also how much for some 17 inch spokes and nipples too only


72-Spoke or 60-Spoke, Straight or Cross??


----------



## Envious Touch

*We also got OG Zenith 3-Bars in stock...*


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

im looking for some purple anodized 14x7 shipped to 33016


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

just the spokes by the way


----------



## Johnny562

I'd like to stop by and pick up a set of these knock offs. What time do you close during the week? Can you PM me your address???


----------



## felix96

Price for 72 spoke cross laced gold nipple and hub shipped to 93292


----------



## ragtopman63

how much for a set like this 2-13x7 & 2-13x6 in black to 91911


----------



## SIK_9D1

Looking for 14x7 -14x6 with Colonial Yellow Nipples and Hub


----------



## Big Karloz

Can you give me a price on 72
13x7 cross laced with gold nipples and hub....


----------



## Certified Hustler 62

price on a set of gold center 13's


----------



## qbass

plz kindly advise set of 4 -13" 7J 100 straight + ship to 30125
with mounted 4-155/80R13


----------



## Big Karloz

can i get a price on some 13x7 cross laced with gold nipples and hub....


----------



## Envious Touch

GRAND HUSTLE said:


> im looking for some purple anodized 14x7 shipped to 33016





GRAND HUSTLE said:


> just the spokes by the way


72-Spoke or 60-Spoke?? Straight or Cross?


----------



## Envious Touch

Johnny562 said:


> I'd like to stop by and pick up a set of these knock offs. What time do you close during the week? Can you PM me your address???


I'm out of 2-Bar Straights right now... close @5:30PM.. if you need to stop by later just call and I'll wait or you can meet me at my pad in Whittier too 

I get house calls too


----------



## Envious Touch

felix96 said:


> Price for 72 spoke cross laced gold nipple and hub shipped to 93292


$1900/set shipped... Gold got EXPENSIVE :yessad:


----------



## Envious Touch

ragtopman63 said:


> how much for a set like this 2-13x7 & 2-13x6 in black to 91911


I don't sell that lace pattern anymore.. only the true 72-Cross Pattern now :yes: (see pic's below)...


----------



## Envious Touch

SIK_9D1 said:


> Looking for 14x7 -14x6 with Colonial Yellow Nipples and Hub


72-Spoke, 60-Spoke?? Cross or Straight Lace?


----------



## Envious Touch

Big Karloz said:


> Can you give me a price on 72
> 13x7 cross laced with gold nipples and hub....





Big Karloz said:


> can i get a price on some 13x7 cross laced with gold nipples and hub....


$1800/set picked up or plus shipping..


----------



## Envious Touch

Certified Hustler 62 said:


> price on a set of gold center 13's


72-Spoke, 60-Spoke?? Straight Lace or Cross Lace?


----------



## Envious Touch

qbass said:


> plz kindly advise set of 4 -13" 7J 100 straight + ship to 30125
> with mounted 4-155/80R13


I don't sell 100-Spoke Straight Lace wheels anymore.. I have coordinated with *D-Cheeze* and feel comfortable in recommending all my customers to him.

_*So.. for all your 100-Spoke Straight Lace needs please call: (408)374-4452 and ask for Rich or D-Cheeze*_


*Here's a link to his wire wheel topic: *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wh...-layitlow.html


----------



## dads86regal

Would like to get a quote on some 72 cross lace all chrome rims only. Thanks


----------



## Envious Touch

dads86regal said:


> Would like to get a quote on some 72 cross lace all chrome rims only. Thanks


All Chrome with Stainless Spokes $1450/set


----------



## jtreb8240

I HAVE A 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM AN BOUT TO ORDER SOME RIMS DOES ANYONE KNOW IF I NEED 14X7 OR 14X6 FOR THE REAR ???? THANKS


----------



## Orencio

jtreb8240 said:


> I HAVE A 1985 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM AN BOUT TO ORDER SOME RIMS DOES ANYONE KNOW IF I NEED 14X7 OR 14X6 FOR THE REAR ???? THANKS


I have an 83 coupedeville and the 14x7 are perfect.


----------



## jtreb8240

Orencio said:


> I have an 83 coupedeville and the 14x7 are perfect.


THANKS


----------



## MISTER STRANGER

pm sent


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

DEAR NICKY,COULD YOU PM ME YOUR ADDRESS,SO I CAN SEND YOU THESE 14X7'S AND YOU
CAN TRUE AND RESEAL THEM,HAD ALREADY GOTTEN YOUR RETURN VOICE MAIL, AND $45 BUCKS A PIECE IS REALLY A GREAT DEAL,THANKS!!


----------



## 210callejeros

What's the price on some 13x7 72 spoke cross lace like the black ones above but in tangerine and gold instead of chrome with the zenith type ko shipped to 78228 rims, adapters, ko's 5 lug 78 monte


----------



## LUVMYDROPS

Looking for 14x7 60 xlace engraved hub, barrel , and knockoff maybe color coded spokes too


----------



## 805MAC1961

How much for some ALL CHROME 13X7's with black spokes! Straight lace style... WHEELS ONLY, no knock offs or adapters needed. 
I'll pick them up so no shipping needed... What's the turn around time?


----------



## MD64IMP

Do you have any other pics of the 100 spoke double cross and the 72 straight lace? Can you/have you done alternating black and chrome spokes? Engraved hub? Show me some options pls. My car is black with silver roof black guts..


----------



## felix96

Envious Touch said:


> $1900/set shipped... Gold got EXPENSIVE :yessad:


how bout green nipple and hub then? lime time green


----------



## Envious Touch

210callejeros said:


> What's the price on some 13x7 72 spoke cross lace like the black ones above but in tangerine and gold instead of chrome with the zenith type ko shipped to 78228 rims, adapters, ko's 5 lug 78 monte





LUVMYDROPS said:


> Looking for 14x7 60 xlace engraved hub, barrel , and knockoff maybe color coded spokes too





805MAC1961 said:


> How much for some ALL CHROME 13X7's with black spokes! Straight lace style... WHEELS ONLY, no knock offs or adapters needed.
> I'll pick them up so no shipping needed... What's the turn around time?





MD64IMP said:


> Do you have any other pics of the 100 spoke double cross and the 72 straight lace? Can you/have you done alternating black and chrome spokes? Engraved hub? Show me some options pls. My car is black with silver roof black guts..





felix96 said:


> how bout green nipple and hub then? lime time green


*I'm not taking anymore orders for a couple weeks... I got bombarded with orders and need to get them out.. Tax return season has been good!* :biggrin:


----------



## Shady_Grady

How much for z kfs locking type Chrome 2 bar looking for a set or 5 thought I seen some engraved ones ?


----------



## flakes23




----------



## sicsyder

IM LOOKING FOR A QUOTE ON A SET OF CHROME 13X7 REVERSE DEEP DISH WIRE WHEELS, WITH ALL BLACK SPOKES ONLY AND CHROME 2 BAR SWEPT RECESSED KNOCKOFFS. CAN U PLEASE HELP ME OUT WITH THAT? IM IN L.A SO ID PREFER A PICK-UP OPTION. THANKS.


----------



## Cut N 3's

BigPit903 said:


>


how much for a set of this dark mid night blue to 78702 austin tx, pm me please....... also how much with some engraving also


----------



## THESITUATION

Wat up man hit me up


----------



## 1963-ismael

:thumbsup:YOU GOT SOME NICE RIMS 4SALE!!!!HOPE 2 DO BUSINESS SOMEDAY,PROPS 2 YOU,,:thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Envious Touch said:


> 72-Spoke, 60-Spoke?? Cross or Straight Lace?


Sorry Bout that Brotha Looking for 14x7-14x6 Colonial Yellow Nipples and Hub 72-Spoke Straight Laced!


----------



## Envious Touch

SIK_9D1 said:


> Sorry Bout that Brotha Looking for 14x7-14x6 Colonial Yellow Nipples and Hub 72-Spoke Straight Laced!


$1430/set but I'm not taking orders right now.. still busy, especially with L.A. Super Show around the corner..


----------



## Envious Touch

I know I havent been up here in a minute but here's our latest...

_*Envious Touch 60-Spoke Cross Lace with new Envious Touch Hubs *_
_These 60-Spokes will be our first exclusive wheel and are only available to past and present Envious Touch Customers (this is anyone that has bought from us before)._


----------



## MR.59

Envious Touch said:


> I know I havent been up here in a minute but here's our latest...
> 
> _*Envious Touch 60-Spoke Cross Lace with new Envious Touch Hubs *_
> _These 60-Spokes will be our first exclusive wheel and are only available to past and present Envious Touch Customers (this is anyone that has bought from us before)._


THESE ARE BAD AZZ!


----------

